# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  Gnome یا KDE ، مسئله اینست!

## black phoenix

سلام دوستان
در مدتی که از لینوکس استفاده کردم همیشه از KDE متنفر بودم و خالصانه Gnome رو دوست داشتم.
حالا این نظر‌سنجی رو ایجاد کردم تا ببینم چند نفر با من هم اعتقادن؟

----------


## powerboy2988

آخر نتیجه گیریتون چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## black phoenix

این همه نظرسنجی تو دنیای واقعی و مجازی وجود داره.
آخرشون چی میشه؟؟؟

----------


## kiarashk

> سلام دوستان
> در مدتی که از لینوکس استفاده کردم همیشه از KDE متنفر بودم و خالصانه Gnome رو دوست داشتم.
> حالا این نظر‌سنجی رو ایجاد کردم تا ببینم چند نفر با من هم اعتقادن؟


فقط گنوم. بدترين دوران زندگيم رو با KDE داشتم توي Sabayon

----------


## pswin.pooya

منم اولش از kde استفاده ميكردم . حالا حتي حاضر نيستم نصبش كم

----------


## mazdadoost

من با نووم بسیار راحتم.

----------


## prpe26

من هم گنوم رو خیلی میپسندم ولی فعلا روی دبیان تستینگ مجبورم KDE رو تحمل کنم :)

اما به محض اینکه کارم باهاش تموم شه کامل پاکش میکنم!

----------


## en-keramat

_Gnome خيلي بهتره 
_

----------


## eshpilen

خدایی آخه ندیدم بعضی چیزا رو گنوم داشته باشه.
مثلا Konsole معرکه است توی KDE. البته میدونید که از برنامه های KDE میشه در گنوم استفاده کرد و بعکس!
بعد گنوم تاجاییکه میدونم با سی نوشته شده. KDE با سی++ است که بهرحال میشه گفت مدرن تره. حالا نمیدونم چون کار نکردم مثلا GTK+ آیا باید به شکل سی باهاش کار کنیم یا نه.

----------


## prpe26

Gnome یک میزکار GTK-Based هست و GTK کلا نسبت به Qt که بیس KDE هست بهتره :)

بعید میدونم فقط بخاطر برنامه هایی مثل Kopete یا Konsole کسی از KDE استفاده کنه !

----------


## senior_foe

من چند وقته از KDE استفاده می کنم.
- کلاُ یکی دو سال هست که با لینوکس آشنا شدم. وقتی اوبونتو یونیتی رو پیش  فرض قرار داد رفتم سراغ KDE و امتحانش کردم و موندگار شدم!!!
- وقتی آدم مدت زمان طولانی پای سیستم می شینه eye candy یکی از نیاز های اساسی آدم می شه!
- KDE به نظرم " Next Generation " تره. Canonical هم که یونیتی رو ارائه  داد احساس کرده بود که Gnome خیلی ماله دیروزه! و Gnome 3 هم به نظر خیلی  از کاربران (با یه مقدار جستجو در گوگل مشخص می شه) تجربه موفقیت آمیزی  نبوده.
- Customize کردن محیط KDE راحت تره.
- Internationalization بهتری داره. مثل تقویم جلالی که به راحتی پشتیبانی  می کنه. به نظرم اومد تیم ترجمه KDE فارسی هم فعال تره. (راستی چرا مترجم  های فارسی اینقدر بی حالن؟ موقعیت به این خوبی!)

از طرف دیگه از بعضی نرم افزار های پیش فرض KDE خوشم نمیاد. و همیشه Firefox و Thunderbird اولین چیزائیه که نصب می کنم.

به طور کلی فکر می کنم سلیقه ایه و هر کدوم خوبیا و بدیای خودشونو دارن.  خوبی نرم افزار آزاد حق انتخابه و این مهمه. واسه همین من یونیتی رو یک  تحمیل از جانب Canonical می دونم.




> Gnome یک میزکار GTK-Based هست و GTK کلا نسبت به Qt که بیس KDE هست بهتره :)


اتفاقا خیلیا Qt رو ترجیح می دن. ضمنا این مسئله برای کاربر نهایی از درجه اهمیتی برخوردار نیست. فقط برای توسعه دهنده مهمه.

----------


## prpe26

دوست عزیز ؛ یونیتی هم فقط یک رابط کاربری برای گنوم۳ هست ؛ درست مثل پلاسما ورک اسپیس که رابط kde هست!

شما پوسته های یونیتی یا سینامون و حتی گنوم شل رو یک لحظه کار کنی؛دیگه سراغ KDE نمیری! البته من خودم توزیع جبیر رو ابتدا با کی دی ئی کانفیگ کرده بودم اما دیفالتهاش رو نمیشه مثل گنوم دستکاری کرد!
همچنین برنامه های پیشفرضش خیلی سطحشون از چیزی که باید باشن پایین تره.
اما بزرگترین امتیازش اینه که روی ویندوز هم میشه از KDE استفاده کرد و گنوم هنوز نسخه ویندوز ارائه نداده.

----------


## Dark Lord

گنوم ( گنوم شل )  هیچ وقت از KDE خوشم نیومد نمیدونم چرا . هر بار خواستم تست کنم کمتر از 10 دقیقه پشیمون شدم .

----------


## kiarashk

> من چند وقته از KDE استفاده می کنم.
> - کلاُ یکی دو سال هست که با لینوکس آشنا شدم. وقتی اوبونتو یونیتی رو پیش  فرض قرار داد رفتم سراغ KDE و امتحانش کردم و موندگار شدم!!!
> - وقتی آدم مدت زمان طولانی پای سیستم می شینه eye candy یکی از نیاز های اساسی آدم می شه!
> - KDE به نظرم " Next Generation " تره. Canonical هم که یونیتی رو ارائه  داد احساس کرده بود که Gnome خیلی ماله دیروزه! و Gnome 3 هم به نظر خیلی  از کاربران (با یه مقدار جستجو در گوگل مشخص می شه) تجربه موفقیت آمیزی  نبوده.
> - Customize کردن محیط KDE راحت تره.
> - Internationalization بهتری داره. مثل تقویم جلالی که به راحتی پشتیبانی  می کنه. به نظرم اومد تیم ترجمه KDE فارسی هم فعال تره. (راستی چرا مترجم  های فارسی اینقدر بی حالن؟ موقعیت به این خوبی!)
> 
> از طرف دیگه از بعضی نرم افزار های پیش فرض KDE خوشم نمیاد. و همیشه Firefox و Thunderbird اولین چیزائیه که نصب می کنم.
> 
> ...


گنوم ٣ اصلا ناموفق نبوده و نيست اين رو توي ثانيه هاي اول تجربه با اون مي شه متوجه شد به نظر من KDE مال ديروزه خسته نشديد از اين طراحي يه نوار اون پايين با يه دكمه مثل استارت منوي ويندوز؟!! 
گنوم ٣ فوق العاده روي پنجره ها مديريت مي كنه اين مسله وقتي محسوس مي شه كه برنامه هاي زيادي رو باهم باز مي كني
طراحي KDE اصلا اصولي نيست هيچ طراح حرفه ايي نمي اد سه رنگ سسرخ زرد سبز رو بچينه كناره هم در حالي كه KDE اين كار رو در مورد دكمه هاي خاموش و استندباي و ... كرده

----------


## prpe26

> گنوم ٣ اصلا ناموفق نبوده و نيست اين رو توي ثانيه هاي اول تجربه با اون مي شه متوجه شد به نظر من KDE مال ديروزه خسته نشديد از اين طراحي يه نوار اون پايين با يه دكمه مثل استارت منوي ويندوز؟!! 
> گنوم ٣ فوق العاده روي پنجره ها مديريت مي كنه اين مسله وقتي محسوس مي شه كه برنامه هاي زيادي رو باهم باز مي كني
> طراحي KDE اصلا اصولي نيست هيچ طراح حرفه ايي نمي اد سه رنگ سسرخ زرد سبز رو بچينه كناره هم در حالي كه KDE اين كار رو در مورد دكمه هاي خاموش و استندباي و ... كرده


البته تنها نکته مثبت کی دی ئی نسبت به گنوم قابلیت شخصی سازیش هست!
اونم اگر از  رابطی مثل سینامون استفاده کنید نسبت به گنوم شل و یونیتی خیلی منعطف تره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## senior_foe

> شما پوسته های یونیتی یا سینامون و حتی گنوم شل رو یک لحظه کار کنی؛دیگه سراغ KDE نمیری!


من گنوم شل قدیم رو استفاده کردم و یونیتی رو هم مدت زمان قابل توجهی استفاده کردم و اتفاقا بعد از اونا سراغ KDE رفتم. 




> یونیتی هم فقط یک رابط کاربری برای گنوم۳ هست ؛ درست مثل پلاسما ورک اسپیس که رابط kde هست!


درسته اما وقتی گفته شد Gnome vs. KDE من فرض کردم که مثل همه جاهای دیگه منظور Gnome Shell vs. KDE Plasma هست. چون معمولا همینطوره.
اگر بخواهیم همه پوسته ها رو در نظر بگیریم به نظرم باید موردی بررسی بشه. و من سینامون رو امتحان نکردم نمی تونم نظر بدم.

به هر حال باز هم می گم مهم حق انتخابه و این مسائل همیشه بیشتر سلیقه ای بوده.

----------


## prpe26

> من گنوم شل قدیم رو استفاده کردم و یونیتی رو هم مدت زمان قابل توجهی استفاده کردم و اتفاقا بعد از اونا سراغ KDE رفتم.


بقول خودتون کاملا سلیقه ای بوده.

البته حرف من این بود که برای یه سازنده توزیع مثل من مهم تر اینه که بشه پیشفرض های سیستم رو تغییر اساسی داد ؛ همینطوری که من الان جبیر رو با یک سینامون تغییر یافته دارم.
یعنی اصلا احساس نمیکنید سینامون هست :)

----------


## prpe26

من پوسته E-Plasma رو بر روی KDE امتحان کردم ؛ تا حدود زیادی راضی کننده هست. البته Plasma هم بر روی KDEmod یا همون KDE ماژولار خیلی لذت داشت روی آرچ لینوکس !

اما مهم حجم هست ؛ حجم دانلود کی دی ئی نزدیک ۵۰۰ مگ بود ولی گنوم فقط ۲۰۰ مگ! یعنی کاربرانی که محدودیت اینترنتی دارند ؛ گنوم براشون بهتره :)

----------


## FastCode

من هم گنوم شل
lxde رو هم به KDE ترجیح میدم.
توی سیستم ه high-end ه من kde خیلی کنده.دیروز که میخواستم دوباره یه شانس بهش بدم, بیشتر ازش متنفر شدم.
نمی دونم به خاطر تنفرم از Nokia است یا واقعاً مشکل داره.

----------


## prpe26

> من هم گنوم شل
> lxde رو هم به KDE ترجیح میدم.
> توی سیستم ه high-end ه من kde خیلی کنده.دیروز که میخواستم دوباره یه شانس بهش بدم, بیشتر ازش متنفر شدم.
> نمی دونم به خاطر تنفرم از Nokia است یا واقعاً مشکل داره.


KDE کلا سنگین و کند ه :) 

LXDE که اصلا برای سریع بودن  و سبک بودن طراحی شده  :لبخند:  

اما گنوم ؛ واقعا با این که حجم دو برابر کی دی ئی داره (موقع دانلود) منابع سیستمی خیلی کم اشغال میکنه ؛ اما برنامه های پیشفرضش یکم مشکل دارند (مثلا empathy به پای Kopete یا Brasero به پای XFBurn نمیرسه!)

----------


## pswin.pooya

> نمی دونم به خاطر تنفرم از Nokia است یا واقعاً مشکل داره.


نمي دونم چرا كلا نوكيا زده تو خط خرابكاري. به هرچي دست ميزنه بدتر خرابش ميكنه

----------


## ayub_coder

من خیلی تازه کار تر از اونی هستم که بخوام نظر بدم
ولی هر وقتی با کی دی ای اوپن زوزه کار می کردم همیشه یه گزارش crash کی دی ای وجود داشت نمیدونم شاید اشکال از خود من بوده

----------

